# Will There Ever Be An Rlt Diver's?



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Roy

What are the chances of you creating an RLT diver's watch?

I've just ordered an RLT6 on a Chrono while my Seiko diver's auto goes back for a service. It'll be my "office" watch when the Seiko gets back.

I use diver's watches because I sail, fish and dive (and wash-up!) and they take the punishment. But I'm very hard on them, so it would be good to have a couple to spread the load.

Are they awkward to make? Is there a limited market?

Nin - aka Simon


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Simon,

try this link

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...60&hl=rlt_diver


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Er

Crikey, that was quick.

That'll teach me to search threads.

Roy - put me down for one please.

Simon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Will do Simon, thank you.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear Roy,

Will there EVER be a RLT diver





















?


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

And why not? There are some good wreck dives off Brid, there used to be a couple of boats doing charters in the summer.

Time to blow some bubbles Roy?

Simon


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Don't encourage him Simon







.

We'll NEVER see the diver if Roy takes up another hobby. He needs to be working hard







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Slave driver,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

Move house, go on your holidays and get seriously pissed.

That's an order.!!

I only say that because I'm skint.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Diving does take up a lot of time (and money). It's much better practiced in the tropics too.

BTW I got my "6" today. It's great. And looks like a Â£250 watch on the Chrono strap. Thanks Roy.

Simon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your welcome Simon, glad you like it.


----------

